# Trijicon HD sights for Glock



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Anyone using the Trijicon HD sights on their Glock?

I just installed a set of GL101O sights on my new G38. I really like that way the orange ring aids in front sight acquisition. They also come with a yellow ring - but the tritium vials in both are that standard green.

http://www.trijicon.com/na_en/products/product3.php?pid=GL101O

I hope to take it for a test run this week if I can find a range during my business travels in Indiana.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Have not tried Trijicon yet,got Metpo light on my S&W M&P 40,Truglo TFO"s on my Glock27,like the TFO"s best,waiting on your report.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

These provide great target acquisition. I discovered tonight that the orange "ring" around the tritium vial on the front sight is photoluminescent. You can "charge" it with an LED flashlight for 15 seconds and it will glow for 6-15 minutes.

I'll be ordering these for all of my "self defense" Glocks.


----------



## Perdido Duct Cleaning (Mar 13, 2012)

I really like the look, i rely on front sight alot and wish i had a blacked out rear

Im using the truglo TFOs currently but those TJ Hds looks great


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I finally had an opportunity to take the G38 to the range today for the first time. I ran 200 rounds of Georgia Arms 185gr FMJs through the pistol. Zero issues. The Trijicon HD sights are great! Although the target acquisition is improved for "good" hits, it is a little more challenging to get very tight groups over the stock sights.

Not too bad for a 1st range session at 15 ft.










This G38 might just become my preferred CCW over the G29SF... gasp!


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I've been thinking about buying them for my G26. I currently have standard Trij sights in my G17. The only con of the HD sights is that it seems like the big dot may hinder shooting at distance, but I think this is a non-issue since most shootings are at close distance.


----------

